# Vorsitzender über möglichen Angriff auf Taiwan: "Niemand kann TSMC mit Gewalt kontrollieren"



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vorsitzender über möglichen Angriff auf Taiwan: "Niemand kann TSMC mit Gewalt kontrollieren"*

					Mark Liu, der Chef vom taiwanesischen Halbleiterhersteller TSMC, äußerte in einem Interview gegenüber CNN, dass niemand TSMC mit Gewalt kontrollieren könne. Diese Aussage tätigte Mark Liu vor dem Hintergrund einer möglichen militärischen Intervention vonseiten Chinas auf Taiwan.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Vorsitzender über möglichen Angriff auf Taiwan: "Niemand kann TSMC mit Gewalt kontrollieren"*


----------



## Atma (5. August 2022)

Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## user42 (5. August 2022)

"Dieser (Krieg) würde eine Lose-Lose-Lose-Situation für alle drei Seiten bedeuten und keinen Sieger hervorbringen."

Mit Blick auf die Ukraine muss man sagen, dass diese Sicht in Diktaturen scheinbar eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (5. August 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Da gebe ich dir absolut recht.

Und selbst wenn …. kooperiert er nicht, wird er exekutiert und eine Marionette der Partei an seine Stelle gesetzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. August 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


So simpel würde ich das nicht abfrühstücken.

Was machen die denn, wenn Apple, Qualcomm, Nvidia, Broadcom, AMD, Intel und Co. aufgrund von Sanktionen wegbrechen? Klar, das wäre für die westlichen Unternehmen ein unfassbarer Schlag, aber vermutlich würden z.B. die USA dann Lunte riechen bezüglich Intel und zudem auch anfangen selbst in größerem Ausmaß seltene Erden abzubauen (dass die Umwelt/Klimaschädigung in Krisensituationen eher zweitrangig ist, sieht man ja bei uns bezüglich Kohle usw.). Da würde man wohl anfangen Intel sehr viel mehr als ohnehin zu unterstützen, damit der Westen unabhängig von TSMC wird - auch wenn das sehr lange dauern würde.

Klar, China würde dann schlicht sehr viel mehr selbst verwenden, aber wofür? Damit sich das rentiert bräuchten sie auch den globalen Markt und die vergleichsweise reichen westlichen Staaten, die fielen aber wegen Sanktionen dann doch wieder weg.

Und dann eben das, das er selbst anspricht: Offenbar wird natürlich auch für deren Fabriken sehr viel westliche Technologie verwendet, die gewartet und erneuert werden muss. Wenn das wegfällt, dann könnte China in den Fabriken vielleicht Kekse backen.


Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass er keinen "Rückzieher" machen würde, nur hat er ja gar keinen Einfluss auf absolut alle Abläufe und wenn die Chinesen plötzlich diktieren wollen, könnte der Westen auch dichtmachen.


Glaube da nach wie vor nicht dran, denn gerade China ist auf die Globalisierung angewiesen. Sich selbst durch so eine Invasion zu isolieren (nachdem zumindest schon Biden deutlich sagte, dass die USA Taiwan auch militärisch beiseite stehen werden) traue ich Xi Jinping nicht zu, da dadurch seine Macht eher bröckeln würde. Immer wieder drohen, ja, das ist halt auch ein System.


----------



## PCIT (5. August 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ich kann dir eines sagen, die Taiwanesen würde all ihre Fabriken eher in die Luft sprengen, als sie den Chinesen in die Hände zu geben, Stichwort Scorched Earth. Nicht wenige westliche Alliierte würden das ohnehin unterstützen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

PCIT schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eines sagen, die Taiwanesen würde all ihre Fabriken eher in die Luft sprengen, als sie den Chinesen in die Hände zu geben, Stichwort Scorched Earth. Nicht wenige westliche Alliierte würden das ohnehin unterstützen.


Dann hat trotzdem "der Westen" den Hauptschaden, denn China hat die Anlage ja auch in funktionierendem Zustand nicht unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hat trotzdem "der Westen" den Hauptschaden, denn China hat die Anlage ja auch in funktionierendem Zustand nicht unter Kontrolle.


Das kann man so sehen, wobei der eigentliche Gewinner wäre auf lange Sicht, derjenige der das Know How hat, weil Fabriken kann man ersetzen, wenn man sie denn zum Laufen bringt und hier haben die Taiwanesen genauso vorgesort, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man so sehen, wobei der eigentliche Gewinner wäre auf lange Sicht, derjenige der das Know How hat, weil Fabriken kann man ersetzen, wenn man sie denn zum Laufen bringt und hier haben die Taiwanesen genauso vorgesort, da bin ich mir sicher.


Schon klar, aber es wird Jahre dauern, solche Fabriken in anderen Ländern aufzubauen und das wird den Chipmarkt massiv beeinträchtigen. Vermutlich viel stärker als der Mining-Hype.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber es wird Jahre dauern, solche Fabriken in anderen Ländern aufzubauen und das wird den Chipmarkt massiv beeinträchtigen. Vermutlich viel stärker als der Mining-Hype.


Das ist durchaus richtig, aber es sollte auch den Diktoren der Welt klar sein, das sie danach in diesem technischen Segment auf Jahrzehnte auf sich alleine gestellt sind, bzgl, Know How, und bzgl, Maschinen, denn ohne ASML bekommst du heute keine modernen Chip Fabriken gebaut und so etwas würde wie gesagt über Jahrzehnte nicht mehr ausgeführt werden aus dem Westen.


----------



## Ripcord (5. August 2022)

Im Hintergrund läuft bestimmt schon ein Technologietransfer in die Staaten. Dort wird dann weitergemacht, wenn die Taiwanesen bei einem Angriff ihre Hochtechnologie zerstören.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Das Wissen und die Doku lässt sich ja weltweit verteilen.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. August 2022)

Ich glaube man sollte China insgesamt auch nicht immer überschätzen.
China hat technologisch ganz sicher rasch aufgeholt, wenn man sich die vergangenen 20-30 Jahre anschaut.
Aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man das sprichwörtliche Rad nicht selber erfinden muss, sich an bereits vorhandenen Entwicklungen bedienen kann, das Know How tlw. sehr unbedarft von westlichen Unternehmen umsonst geliefert bekommt und man dazu das Ganze durch die Zentralpartei massiv auf Teufel komm raus fördert.

Es wäre jedoch noch zu beweisen, dass die chinesische Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft zu wesentlich mehr im Stande ist, als zu kopieren, günstige Massenfertigung zu betreiben und das sie sich letztlich unabhängig von westlichen Unternehmen nennenswert weiterentwickeln können. Dem entgegen steht mMn nach eine klar obrigkeitshörige, hierarchische und insgesamt ungelenke Gesellschaftsstruktur, die sich damit schwer tun dürfte, ausreichend kreativ zu sein, selber (hoch)technischen Fortschritt voranzutreiben, um sich mit dem Westen in der Fläche messen zu können. Ein gutes, aktuelles Beispiel dafür ist die ultra-restriktive Corona-Politik. Unsere Corona-Kritiker möchte ich einmal dort erleben, wenn man hier schon von Freiheitseinschränkung spach/spricht 

Denn in gar nicht so wenigen Bereichen nutzt man in China "wenn es drauf ankommt" dann weniger die eigenen Produkte, sondern gerne "bewährte" ausländische Technik - selbst im militärischen Bereich auf den China so stolz ist.

Wir sollten unabhängig vom kurz- oder mittelfristigen Verlauf der Dinge in Ostasien mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, Produktionsprozesse für die Erhaltung unserer kritischen Infrastruktur oder aber die Herstellung wichtiger Produkte (Technik, Medizin u.a.) wieder nach Europa zu verlagern. Schritt für Schritt wieder raus aus der Schlinge, die wir uns selber um den Hals gelegt haben...


----------



## Galaxy90 (5. August 2022)

Wirtschaftskrieg Stufe 2 wär das für mich wenn die Chinesen Taiwan angreifen.
Ich wär  gespannt wie ASML dann reagieren würde gegenüber China.


----------



## Pu244 (5. August 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Man braucht nur eine Artillerie, die da ein paar Minuten ungestört reinschießen kann und schon war es das.

In dem Fall kann man dann auch nur hoffen, dass die USA siegreich sind und China, mittels ihrer Seeherrschaft, das Genick brechen können.

Hoffen wir einfach das beste. Mit Glück bleibt es friedlich, die Ukraine sollte eine Warnung sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In dem Fall kann man dann auch nur hoffen, dass die USA siegreich sind und China, mittels ihrer Seeherrschaft, das Genick brechen können.


China das Genick zu brechen wird schwer, das sind über 1 Milliarde Menschen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die USA wollen sich mit denen auch nicht wirklich anlegen, denn das richtet für die USA auch massiv Schaden an. Der ganze Billigkram kommt aus China und kann aktuell hier nicht produziert werden. man könnte das zwar aufbauen, aber das würde dauern und wäre zumindest für die nächsten Monate ein massives Problem in fast jeder Industrie.


----------



## pietcux (5. August 2022)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn …. kooperiert er nicht, wird er exekutiert und eine Marionette der Partei an seine Stelle gesetzt.


Im Artikel steht doch, dass TSMC nicht ohne den Westen funktioniert. Selbst wenn er selber kooperiert bringt das nichts. Es geht also gar nicht um seine Person.
Ach ja, auch China fällt in sich zusammen, wenn der Westen nicht mehr dort produziert. Sieht eh schon nicht rosig aus für die chinesische Wirtschaft.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Galaxy90 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftskrieg Stufe 2 wär das für mich wenn die Chinesen Taiwan angreifen.
> Ich wär  gespannt wie ASML dann reagieren würde gegenüber China.


Da gibt es gar nichts mehr zu reagieren, seit Trump und den China Sanktionen auf Halbleiter, das unter Biden aufrechterhalten wurde, liefert ASML gar nichts mehr an China, China bekommt seit 2020 keine Maschinen mehr von ASML.



> 2021 gab ASML bekannt, weitere Ausstattung zur fortschrittlichen EUV-Lithografie an die chinesische Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) verkaufen zu wollen, *sofern die zuständigen Behörden dies zuließen*. Das US-Handelsministerium verdächtigt SMIC, Wissenstransfer in militärnahe Unternehmungen zu betreiben und will deshalb auf den Abbruch der Vereinbarung hinwirken.[14] Wenige Tage zuvor war die Schließung des chinesischen Halbleiterherstellers HSMC bekannt geworden, was eine Abhängigkeit von der taiwanesischen TSMC bedeutet hätte.[15] Auch die geostrategische Bedeutung ASMLs wird durch seine Technologieführerschaft verstärkt diskutiert.


----------



## Baer85 (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> China das Genick zu brechen wird schwer, das sind über 1 Milliarde Menschen wenn ich mich nicht irre


Das ist wahr, aber die Zahlen sagen nichts über die Kampfkraft des Landes aus. Japan hat es im zweiten Weltkrieg bzw. in dem zweiten Japanisch-Chinesischen Krieg geschafft in China lange Zeit große Gebiete zu besetzen. Inwiefern jetzt China militärisch besser aufgestellt ist, im vergleich zum Westen, als damals, kann man nur vermuten. 

Ich glaube wir sind uns ja aber alle einig, dass es für alle besser wäre, wenn es zu keinem Krieg kommen würde mit China. Die Medikamentenproduktion wären da auch ein riesen Problem für uns und von den ganzen Leben, die der Krieg ansich fordern würde möchte man auch erst garnicht darüber nachdenken.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Glaube da nach wie vor nicht dran, denn gerade China ist auf die Globalisierung angewiesen. Sich selbst durch so eine Invasion zu isolieren (nachdem zumindest schon Biden deutlich sagte, dass die USA Taiwan auch militärisch beiseite stehen werden) traue ich Xi Jinping nicht zu, da dadurch seine Macht eher bröckeln würde. Immer wieder drohen, ja, das ist halt auch ein System.


Ich hoffe es auch. Aber anhand von Putin sieht man das solche Diktatoren anders ticken.


----------



## Thomas5010 (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber es wird Jahre dauern, solche Fabriken in anderen Ländern aufzubauen und das wird den Chipmarkt massiv beeinträchtigen. Vermutlich viel stärker als der Mining-Hype.


Hallo Kuhpisse,der Trend geht dahin, wieder heimisch zu produzieren. In Deutschland stehen acht Chipfabriken (u.a. Infineon), wobei in Brandenburg mit Intel der bedeutendste Chip Lieferant bald verfügbar ist.

Die Weltgeschichte läuft nach These und Antithese ab. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war die Globalisierung das nun plus ultra und jetzt wird wieder heimisch geplant und gebaut. So ist es wohl auch derzeit am besten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Hallo Kuhpisse,der Trend geht dahin, wieder heimisch zu produzieren. In Deutschland stehen acht Chipfabriken (u.a. Infineon), wobei in Brandenburg mit Intel der bedeutendste Chip Lieferant bald verfügbar ist.


bald verfügbar - genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Wenn mit TSCM ein Drittel der Kapazität von heute auf morgen wegfällt wird das massive Auswirkungen auf die IT haben.


----------



## Pu244 (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> China das Genick zu brechen wird schwer, das sind über 1 Milliarde Menschen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die USA wollen sich mit denen auch nicht wirklich anlegen, denn das richtet für die USA auch massiv Schaden an. Der ganze Billigkram kommt aus China und kann aktuell hier nicht produziert werden. man könnte das zwar aufbauen, aber das würde dauern und wäre zumindest für die nächsten Monate ein massives Problem in fast jeder Industrie.



China kann sich nicht selbst versorgen. Weder mit Nahrungsmitteln, noch mit Rohstoffen. Sie sind auf Importe angewiesen und wenn es zu einem Krieg kommt, dann sind die Weltmeere ersteinmal dicht. Nach wenigen Monaten wird es dann kritisch. China kann einen Sieg nur erringen, wenn sie die USA entweder raushalten (wobei Joe Biden schon gesagt hat, dass sie das nicht werden) oder wenn sie den Krieg auf wenige Wochen bis Monate begrenzen.

Ich persönlich hoffe, dass man das in China einsieht und nicht angreift. Aber wie so oft, werden findige Generäle einen unglaublich tollen Plan haben, wie sie das lösen können. Dieser Plan schlägt dann fehl und was dann passiert, kann man jetzt in der Ukraine beobachten. Die Wiedervereinigung mit Taiwan soll wohl das Vermächtnis von Xi Jinping werden. Auf friedlichem Weg kann er das aber wohl vergessen, dafür wurde in Hong Kong zuviel falsch gemacht, ein Land - zwei Systeme, das glaubt ihm fast keiner mehr. Bleibt nur noch die Gewalt und da drängt die Zeit.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Die Weltgeschichte läuft nach These und Antithese ab. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war die Globalisierung das nun plus ultra und jetzt wird wieder heimisch geplant und gebaut. So ist es wohl auch derzeit am besten.



Das ist auch nur von kurzer Dauer, am Ende kehrt man wieder zu den Kostenvorteilen zurück. Die Maskenproduktion "Made in Germany" ist schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem absteigendem Ast.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> China kann sich nicht selbst versorgen. Weder mit Nahrungsmitteln, noch mit Rohstoffen. Sie sind auf Importe angewiesen und wenn es zu einem Krieg kommt, dann sind die Weltmeere ersteinmal dicht. Nach wenigen Monaten wird es dann kritisch. China kann einen Sieg nur erringen, wenn sie die USA entweder raushalten (wobei Joe Biden schon gesagt hat, dass sie das nicht werden) oder wenn sie den Krieg auf wenige Wochen bis Monate begrenzen.


Sehr gute Analyse und völlig d'accord.
Soweit ich aber informiert bin unternimmt China gerade riesige Anstrengungen um autark oder autarker zu werden, nur spielen ihnen im Moment ihre finanziellen und wirtschaftlichen Probleme dabei nicht wirklich in die Hände eher das genaue Gegenteil.
Und bei einer Invasion Taiwans, ist es m.A. nach eine Frage von Stunden oder Tagen, ob die USA beitreten oder nicht, entweder sind sie gleich dabei, oder eher so wie bei der Ukraine gar nicht mit eigenen Truppen oder Militär, aber da kann ich mich auch irren.


----------



## T-MAXX (5. August 2022)

Meine Glaskugel zeigt mir das Xi bald den Befehl zum Angriff gibt. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann der Einmarsch nach Taiwan stattfindet. Und der Verursacher für den Konflikt sitzt am anderen Ende der Welt. Tja, so läuft die Kriegspolitik...


----------



## ToZo1 (5. August 2022)

PCIT schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eines sagen, die Taiwanesen würde all ihre Fabriken eher in die Luft sprengen, als sie den Chinesen in die Hände zu geben, Stichwort Scorched Earth. Nicht wenige westliche Alliierte würden das ohnehin unterstützen.


Die Taiwanesen sind Chiang Kai-shek-Chinesen... also letztlich auch Chinesen und werden am Ende garnichts tun. Schon garnicht werden sie so blöd sein, für die zerstörerischen Globalisten-Agenden ihrer selbstlosen westl. Alliierten LOL ihre eigene ökonomische Grundlage ihres Lebens in die Luft zu sprengen. Sowas kriegen nur die gegenüber den USA zu unterwürfigem Selbsthaß dessierten Bärbock- und Habeck-Deutschen hin. Und selbst da gibt es noch jede Menge Widerstand, von den Menschen mit Restverstand, die für ihr Land, ihr Leben und ihre Zukunft nicht auch so eine ähnliche Götterdämmerung miterleben wollen, wie ihrer Urgroßeltern es mußten.

Abgesehen davon will China Taiwan und damit auch TSMC jetzt erstmal vom Nachschub (Sand für Wafer) und seltene Erden abschneiden. Das wird interessant werden für die, die auf neuen Ryzen oder RTX40x0 warten. Was jetzt in der Pipeline ist wird wohl noch fertig werden. Aber dann könnte es imo spätestens im neuen Jahr spannend werden.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel zeigt mir das Xi bald den Befehl zum Angriff gibt. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann der Einmarsch nach Taiwan stattfindet. Und der Verursacher für den Konflikt sitzt am anderen Ende der Welt. Tja, so läuft die Kriegspolitik...


Der Verursacher ist *einzig und alleine die VR China*, denn die VR China ist der einzige Player der den Status Quo der letzten 70 Jahre in Frage stellt oder ändern möchte.


ToZo1 schrieb:


> Die Taiwanesen sind Chiang Kai-shek-Chinesen... also letztlich auch Chinesen und werden am Ende garnichts tun. Schon garnicht werden sie so blöd sein, für die zerstörerischen Globalisten-Agenden ihrer selbstlosen westl. Alliierten LOL ihre eigene ökonomische Grundlage ihres Lebens in die Luft zu sprengen. Sowas kriegen nur die gegenüber den USA zu unterwürfigem Selbsthaß dessierten Bärbock- und Habeck-Deutschen hin. Und selbst da gibt es noch jede Menge Widerstand, von den Menschen mit Restverstand, die für ihr Land, ihr Leben und ihre Zukunft nicht auch so eine ähnliche Götterdämmerung miterleben wollen, wie ihrer Urgroßeltern es mußten.


Deshalb wählen diese Menschen (Taiwanesen) in freien Wahlen auch genau die Politiker und Parteien, die kein Kniefall vor der VR China machen wollen, obwohl sie Alternativen hätten, die sich für eine Annäherung an die VR China einsetzten.
Beim Rest deines Sermons kann man ja in die Ukraine schauen, wie das so läuft.
Eigentlich ist dein Beitrag ziemlich lächerlich, allerdings ist das Thema dazu zu ernst, um zu lachen!


----------



## Thunderburne (5. August 2022)

Sollte das zu treffen  dann sofort ne 3090 Ti schießen .


----------



## brazzjazz (5. August 2022)

China und Russland erinnern mich an Schulhofschläger. Sie verlangen die Herausgabe deines Pausenbrots und drohen dir sonst mit Schlägen. Wenn man ihnen das Pausenbrot nicht anstandslos übergibt, gibt es Haue und von pazifistischer Seite heißt es dann, "Hättest du ihm lieber das Pausenbrot gegeben, dann würde jetzt Friede auf dem Schulhof herrschen! Kriegstreiber!"


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus richtig, aber es sollte auch den Diktoren der Welt klar sein, das sie danach in diesem technischen Segment auf Jahrzehnte auf sich alleine gestellt sind, bzgl, Know How, und bzgl, Maschinen, denn ohne ASML bekommst du heute keine modernen Chip Fabriken gebaut und so etwas würde wie gesagt über Jahrzehnte nicht mehr ausgeführt werden aus dem Westen.











						Die ersten 7-Nanometer-Chips aus China: Meilenstein bei SMIC
					

Chinesische Chipdesigner sind beim Auftragsfertiger SMIC nicht länger auf 14/12-nm-Strukturen limitiert – inzwischen rollen auch 7-nm-Bauelemente vom Band.




					www.heise.de
				




Dein und das Problem vieler ist, daß man den Gegner klein redet und sich in eine Blase der scheinbaren Dominanz  häuslich eingerichet hat.
Zuerst würde es bedeuten, daß der Westen ziemlich unvorbereitet auf dem Schlauch steht , während wir nicht wissen, wie gut sich die andere Seite vorbereitet hat.
Die nächste Frage lautet,  wer hält länger durch und hat mehr Ressourcen?
Klar kann man alles selber machen, aber das dauert und man benötigt Energie, verarbeitete Seltene Erden, Neon usw, was uns nicht unbedingt zur Verfügung steht.

Und bitte nicht gleich wieder Unterstellungen,  aber wenn ich mit jemanden in den Clinch gehe, muß ich genug Kraft und Ausdauer haben.  Es reicht nicht dem Bösen Jungen vor das Schienbein zu treten und danach auseinandergenommen zu werden, während der Rest der Leute grinsend zuschaut.










						China setzt Taiwan mit wirtschaftlichen Sanktionen unter Druck
					

Taiwans Wirtschaft ist eng mit der von China verflochten. Peking nutzt die Abhängigkeit nun für gezielten Druck – möglicherweise auch gegenüber westlichen Unternehmen.




					www.nzz.ch
				




Nicht immer nur die militärische Komponente betrachten. 
Andere können auch schmerzhafte Sanktionen verhängen.


----------



## Axel12 (5. August 2022)

Da werden die Grafikkarten wieder teuer!😡


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dein und das Problem vieler ist, daß man den Gegner klein redet und sich in eine Blase der scheinbaren Dominanz  häuslich eingerichet hat.



Dein und das Problem mancher ist, dass man den Gegner (wobei bei Euch vielleicht eher Freund  ) groß redet und sich bei jeder Aggression und Drohung denkt "Lieber klein beigeben".

Ihr seid die absoluten Lieblinge für imperialistische Despoten.


----------



## nTc21 (5. August 2022)

Axel12 schrieb:


> Da werden die Grafikkarten wieder teuer!😡


Wenn du sonst keine größeren Probleme hast!


----------



## Benz0r (5. August 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr, aber die Zahlen sagen nichts über die Kampfkraft des Landes aus. Japan hat es im zweiten Weltkrieg bzw. in dem zweiten Japanisch-Chinesischen Krieg geschafft in China lange Zeit große Gebiete zu besetzen. Inwiefern jetzt China militärisch besser aufgestellt ist, im vergleich zum Westen, als damals, kann man nur vermuten.
> 
> Ich glaube wir sind uns ja aber alle einig, dass es für alle besser wäre, wenn es zu keinem Krieg kommen würde mit China. Die Medikamentenproduktion wären da auch ein riesen Problem für uns und von den ganzen Leben, die der Krieg ansich fordern würde möchte man auch erst garnicht darüber nachdenken.


Die Medikamente sind nur ein Bruchteil, von dem was uns dann droht, alle Autohersteller lassen zahlreiche Kunststoffteile in CN vertigen, ich sag immer, schau mal was auf dem Tankdeckel steht, dann liegt die Autoindustrie lahm, dazu noch Modelabels, und andere Hersteller sämtlicher Elektrogeräte etc, all das wird dann brach liegen, die westliche Wirtscahft wird dann nicht mehr existieren, so siehts aus.


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Dein und das Problem mancher ist, dass man den Gegner (wobei bei Euch vielleicht eher Freund  ) groß redet und sich bei jeder Aggression und Drohung denkt "Lieber klein beigeben".
> 
> Ihr seid die absoluten Lieblinge für imperialistische Despoten.



Dann gib doch mal ne plausible Erklärung, warum " Wir" unsere Meinung ändern sollen ?
Übrigens wäre der Verzicht des Pelosi Besuches , kein " klein beigeben" gewesen , sondern Realpolitik.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Benz0r schrieb:


> Die Medikamente sind nur ein Bruchteil, von dem was uns dann droht, alle Autohersteller lassen zahlreiche Kunststoffteile in CN vertigen, ich sag immer, schau mal was auf dem Tankdeckel steht, dann liegt die Autoindustrie lahm, dazu noch Modelabels, und andere Hersteller sämtlicher Elektrogeräte etc, all das wird dann brach liegen, die westliche Wirtscahft wird dann nicht mehr existieren, so siehts aus.


So so!
Also die westliche Wirtschaft existierte komischerweise wunderbar in 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahren und da war China gar nichts global wirtschaftlich gesehen.
Das was du meinst ist globale Vernetzung aber die kann man auch rückabwickeln, das würde teuer werden und tiefe Einschnitte bedeuten, nur zu sagen die westliche Wirtschaft würde nicht mehr existieren, ist grober Unsinn.
Man sollte sich mal mit der Realität und der Entwicklung dahin beschäftigen, alles was die VR China produziert, kann auch im Westen produziert werden, denn es sind westliche Maschinen die das den Chinesen überhaupt ermöglichen!

Als wenn man Handy nicht im Westen zusammenbauen könnte, es wäre halt nur teurer, denn das Know How kommt zum größten Teil von Apple und Samsung, ohne chinesisches Know How.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann gib doch mal ne plausible Erklärung, warum " Wir" unsere Meinung ändern sollen ?



Warum man gegenüber aggressiver Rhetorik und vor allem tatsächlichen kriegerischen Handlungen von imperialistischen Despoten nicht klein beigeben sollte? Ernsthaft? Willst bzw. besser brauchst Du da wirklich eine Antwort drauf?

Wer so handeln würde, würde jegliches Verhalten von diesen größenwahnsinnigen Verbrechern legitimieren. Wenn die Ukraine gesagt hätte "Okay, wir lassen Euch den und den und den Teil UNSERES Staates", was würde dann wohl weltweit passieren durch solche A.löcher wie Putin und Co.? Meinst Du die würden dann aufhören? Und dann? Jedesmal wieder "Okay, nehmt Euch was Ihr wollt"?

Alter Schwede, wer so wie Ihr denkt, da könnte ich... Aber gut, zum Glück denken ja bei Weitem nicht alle wie Ihr paar Leute - denn dann würde die ganze Welt im Chaos versinken und von zwei drei Psychos unter sich aufgeteilt werden.

edit: Einen Satz entfernt.


----------



## Aluhut (5. August 2022)

Wenn China da wirklich einreitet, passiert das ja nicht "im stillen". Die merken natürlich was abgeht. Ich hätte an deren Stelle schon längst einen Plan für eine Sabotage der kompletten Fabrik fertig, sodass der ganze Laden bei einer Invasion schnellstmöglich zerstört wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alsp die westliche Wirtschaft existierte komischerweise wunderbar in 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahren und da war China gar nichts global wirtschaftlich gesehen.
> Das was du meinst ist globale Vernetzung aber die kann man auch rückabwickeln, das würde teuer werden und tiefe Einschnitte bedeuten, nur zu sagen die westliche Wirtschaft würde nicht mehr existieren, ist grober Unsinn.
> Man sollte sich mal mit der Realität und der Entwicklung dahin beschäftigen, alles was die VR China produziert, kann auch im Westen produziert werden, denn es sind westliche Maschinen die das den Chinesen überhaupt ermöglichen!


Es ist möglich, aber nicht von heute auf morgen. In ein paar Jahren ist das drin, aber nicht nächste Woche. Firmen wie Telefunken, AEG, Siemens usw. haben im letzten Jahrtausend hochwertige Technik hier produziert, aber das wurde alles verlagert. Ob man von heute auf morgen da genügend ausgebildete Mitarbeiter hätte? Ich glaube kaum, dass das ohne massive Einschränkungen bei Elektroartikeln funktionieren würde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. August 2022)

Das Problem bei Autokratisch geführten Ländern ist, sie machen Versprechungen die sie auch halten müssen, sonst sieht man die Führung als schwach an, was sich Autokraten/Diktatoren nicht leisten können. Xi Jinping will in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen indem er China mit Taiwan wiedervereinigt (annektiert), von dem Ziel wird er sich sicher nicht abbringen lassen. Sieht man doch immer wieder, Putin, Erdogan und und und, auch die Geschichtsbücher sind voll davon.


----------



## Pr3sid3nt (5. August 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ob er das immer noch sagt, wenn die Chinesen mit gezogenen Waffen in seinem Büro stehen? Die Aussage tätigt er nur um die Kunden und Investoren zu beruhigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Es gibt Leute die haben einen Rücken und es gibt welche die machen sich ins Hemd. Vor seiner Aussage darf man höchsten Respekt haben. Auch gilt mein Respekt all denen, die auf welche Art auch immer kämpfen und sich nicht ergeben. 

Ich würde niemals nachgeben und niemals für so ein verbrecherisches Pack weichen...wenn man allerdings aus meiner Gegend in Berlin kommt, sehe ich ein, dass man hier wohl etwas "abgebrühter" ist...allerdings ist es einfach ehrenlos Feige zu sein und nicht aufzustehen und für sich, Freiheit und seine Familie zu kämpfen. Da den Asiaten allerdings oft und viel Ehre nacgesagt wird, glaube und hoffe ich macht er sich auch gerade wenn Sie mit Waffe vor ihm stehen.

Aber wir hoffen alle einfach mal, dass es niemals überhaupt zu dieser Situation kommt.


----------



## Axel12 (5. August 2022)

nTc21 schrieb:


> Wenn du sonst keine größeren Probleme hast!


Die Wahrheit tut oft so weh!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal mit der Realität und der Entwicklung dahin beschäftigen, alles was die VR China produziert, kann auch im Westen produziert werden, denn es sind westliche Maschinen die das den Chinesen überhaupt ermöglichen!


Zweifellos. Der Hauptgrund für die Chinaproduktion waren Dumpingpreise bei Löhnen, Sozialen und Sicherheitsstandards usw. - Maschinen, WIssen und Technik stammt weitestgehend aus dem Westen.
Nur: Etwas, was man 20 Jahre lang so umgebaut hat kann man nicht in einem Jahr zurückbauen sondern wenns schnell geht in 10. Bedeutet wenn China dumm schiebt, in Taiwan einmarschiert wie Putin und alles um sich rum sanktioniert dann steht der Westen eine Dekade lang ganz, GANZ blöd da.
Das wäre natürlich auch für China ne Katastrophe aber wie schon erwähnt wurde und wir seit Februar gesehen haben sind Diktatoren halt in solchen Dingen nicht logisch unterwegs.

Ich hoffe nach wie vor dass die Sache in irgendeiner Form wie auch immer die aussehen mag wenigstens gewaltlos geregelt werden kann, befürchte aber, dass der Ukrainekrieg nicht der einzige Krieg unserer momentanen Zeit sein wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich auch für China ne Katastrophe aber wie schon erwähnt wurde und wir seit Februar gesehen haben sind Diktatoren halt in solchen Dingen nicht logisch unterwegs.


Immerhin schätze ich Xi Jinping da dennoch etwas weitsichtiger und "vernünftiger" als Putin ein. Glaube da sind in solchen Dingen eher Drohungen und Aufplusterung das Mittel zum Zweck.
Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass er wirklich eine direkte Ausseinandersetzung mit den USA (die Biden im Grunde für den Fall ja angekündigt hat) riskieren wird.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch eine naive Hoffnung meinerseits, da ich persönlich in diesem Fall eben auch absolut keinen Gewinn für China sehen würde. Wer weiß was in diesen Köpfen so vor sich geht.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zweifellos. Der Hauptgrund für die Chinaproduktion waren Dumpingpreise bei Löhnen, Sozialen und Sicherheitsstandards usw. - Maschinen, WIssen und Technik stammt weitestgehend aus dem Westen.
> Nur: Etwas, was man 20 Jahre lang so umgebaut hat kann man nicht in einem Jahr zurückbauen sondern wenns schnell geht in 10. Bedeutet wenn China dumm schiebt, in Taiwan einmarschiert wie Putin und alles um sich rum sanktioniert dann steht der Westen eine Dekade lang ganz, GANZ blöd da.
> Das wäre natürlich auch für China ne Katastrophe aber wie schon erwähnt wurde und wir seit Februar gesehen haben sind Diktatoren halt in solchen Dingen nicht logisch unterwegs.
> 
> Ich hoffe nach wie vor dass die Sache in irgendeiner Form wie auch immer die aussehen mag wenigstens gewaltlos geregelt werden kann, befürchte aber, dass der Ukrainekrieg nicht der einzige Krieg unserer momentanen Zeit sein wird.


Die Chinesen stehen doch genauso blöd da.
M.A. nach könnte man es schneller zurückbauen, aber darüber muss man sich nicht streiten, aber die Chinesen sind auf Importe eben auch angewiesen und sie haben genauso wie Russland ihre (Teile) Bevölkerung mit westlichen Waren angefixt und die können sie nicht kompensieren, jedenfalls nicht das nächste Jahrzehnt.
Ich hoffe die Chinesen sind vernünftiger, bin aber der Ansicht, dass das ganze Tamm Tamm und warum das in den letzten 5 Jahren besonders hochkocht, zu fast 100% an TSMC und natürlich den anderen großen Taiwanesischen IT Produzenten liegt. VR China möchte Kontrolle darüber, weil sie wissen welche Macht dem inne wohnt und das wissen die USA und der Westen ebenfalls, die Taiwanesen auch.
Das macht es so kompliziert und ich glaube mit ein Auslöser waren auch Trumps Sanktionen, als z.B. Huawei und damit die VR China gemerkt hat wie machtlos sie sind, gegen solche Sanktionen auf einem elementar wichtigen Gebiet.


----------



## Krabonq (5. August 2022)

Wollen wir es hoffen, dass es nie dazu kommen wird, dass er diese Frage wirklich beantworten muss.
China hat momentan mit den Immobilienpleiten intern genug zu tun, diese künstliche Empörung hauptsächlich, um davon abzulenken und, dass Xi sich als lebenslanger Diktator einsetzen lassen kann.



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn …. kooperiert er nicht, wird er exekutiert und eine Marionette der Partei an seine Stelle gesetzt.



Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Taiwan gewisse Selbstzerstörungmechanismen in ihren Industrieanlagen und Serverfarmen hat, die im Falle eines Angriffes und Aussicht auf Versklavung diese zerstören.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das nur PR war.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn man Handy nicht im Westen zusammenbauen könnte, es wäre halt nur teurer, denn das Know How kommt zum größten Teil von Apple und Samsung, ohne chinesisches Know How.



Theoretisch, praktisch ist gerade die Halbleiterindustrie (und die Technologiebranche im Gesamten) auf ihrem jetzigen Stand auf einen international vernetzten Markt angewiesen.
Das Wissen um die Herstellungsverfahren bringt dir wenig, wenn du zunächst alles neu aufbauen musst und an gewisse Rohstoffe plötzlich kaum mehr ran kommst.
Ein Krieg zw. China und dem Westen, oder auch "nur" den USA, selbst wenn er auf Taiwan beschränkt wäre, würde uns technologisch in der Herstellung viele Jahre zurückwerfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Taiwan gewisse Selbstzerstörungmechanismen in ihren Industrieanlagen und Serverfarmen hat, die im Falle eines Angriffes und Aussicht auf Versklavung diese zerstören.


Ein paar Kanister Benzin würden da eigentlich schon reichen, um immensen Schaden anzurichten, sodass nichts nutzbar ist.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Theoretisch, praktisch ist gerade die Halbleiterindustrie (und die Technologiebranche im Gesamten) auf ihrem jetzigen Stand auf einen international vernetzten Markt angewiesen.
> Das Wissen um die Herstellungsverfahren bringt dir wenig, wenn du zunächst alles neu aufbauen musst und an gewisse Rohstoffe plötzlich kaum mehr ran kommst.
> Ein Krieg zw. China und dem Westen, oder auch "nur" den USA, selbst wenn er auf Taiwan beschränkt wäre, würde uns technologisch in der Herstellung viele Jahre zurückwerfen.


Da sind wir völlig d'accord, ich bestreite nur, das es nicht möglich wäre und ein "Rückbau" wäre schmerzhaft teuer und einschneidend keine Frage!


----------



## IguanaGaming (5. August 2022)

Finde ich alles bissi heuchlerisch was hier gerade von unserer Seite an Kommentaren kommt. Man hatte über 50 Jahre keine Probleme mit den Zuständen in China gehabt, Tibeter zünden sich auf offener Straße als Protest der Unterdrückung, selbst an. Arbeiter springen wegen den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn von den Werksdächern, die für nen Hungerlohn teure Apple Produkte im Akkord herstellen müssen. Der Westen fährt aufgrund des Lohndumpings dort und im Rest der Welt dicke Gewinne ein und auf einmal böses China ? Habt ihr noch alle .... ?

Ihr habt keinen blassen Schimmer von Geopolitik, geschweige denn wie euer und unser tägliches Disneyland zustande kommt und genau für diese Ignoranz und vor allem dessen Hochmut, werden wir auch wieder wie unsere Groß- und Urgroßeltern zur Verantwortung gezogen. Haben alle nicht wirklich etwas aus zwei Weltkriegen gelernt. Denn um das was es bei Taiwan und der Ukraine geht, ist nichts anderes um was es auch schon 1939, 1914 und allem was davor ablief, ging.

Denn um die Vorherrschaft und die Kontrolle von Märkten wie auch Ressourcen und wir als infantile Konsumenten, denen im Grunde egal ist wie unser tägliches Leben hier zustande kommt, sind der Motor all dessen und im Kontext der nicht vorhandenen Rohstoffe bei uns in Deutschland sowie Rest Europas, stehen wir an selbigen Punkt wie zuvor schon in den letzten beiden Weltkriegen.

Können und werden wir aber bald alles mit mehr als drei Milliarden, Inder, Chinesen, Russen, Südafrikaner, Brasilianer und alle anderen Schwellenländer die unseren hemmungslosen way of life auf Kosten der restlichen Welt anstreben, von Angesicht zu Angesicht ausdiskutieren können. Wenn wir im hier und jetzt schon, bei nicht mal 2.5 Milliarden Menschen die unsere Lebensweise weltweit leben, zwei Erden benötigen um den Ressourcenbedarf zu decken.

Was denkt ihr bitte was die militärischen Interventionen in den Ressourcenreichen Staaten wie dem Irak, Libyen, Afghanistan, Mali und Syrien die letzten 20 Jahre damit zu tun haben. Das Benzin, Kerosin, Diesel und Erdgas, Metalle, Seltene Erden kommt und entsteht nicht aus dem nichts was wir hier selbstverständlich und Gott gegeben verbrauchen und genau das wollen nun mehr als 4 Milliarden Menschen, mit uns 1er Milliarde in den Industrienationen ebenso hemmungslos konsumieren und ihren Wohlstand darauf aufbauen, was denkt ihr bitte wie das ökologisch und geopolitisch für uns ausgehen wird ? und wir sollen bis 2050 ca. 11 Milliarden sein und überschreiten demnächst die 8 Milliarden.

Aber habt ihr wie eure Groß und Urgroßeltern vor 100 Jahren alle nix mit zu tun, richtig ? Der Tag der Abrechnung wird bald wieder einmal für uns kommen und wir werden wieder nichts aus unseren Fehlern lernen, weil Ego größer Vernunft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein paar Kanister Benzin würden da eigentlich schon reichen, um immensen Schaden anzurichten, sodass nichts nutzbar ist.


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass TSMC da vorbereitet ist. Deren Anlagen sind derart höchstpräzise dass sie auch höchstsensibel sind. Da kannste in die paar High-End Maschinen die auf Nanometerbasis arbeiten je nen Minisprengsatz (ein besseres Zündhütchen am richtigen Platz reicht ja) dransetzen der im Ernstfall gezündet wird. Da kannste nichtmal jemandem mit wehtun der nicht gerade 20cm daneben steht aber die Maschine ist garantiert funktionsunfähig und die sind auch (bei solchen Schäden) nicht reparierbar.
Im Prinzip kannste mit zehn Gramm Sprengstoff an den richtigen Stellen die hälfte der Weltweiten Chipproduktion auf Jahre hin zerstören. Es würde mich wundern,. wenn der CEO angesichts der aktuellen Umstände nicht einen entsprechenden Notkoffer im Safe hätte.


----------



## Krabonq (5. August 2022)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Finde ich alles bissi heuchlerisch was hier gerade von unserer Seite an Kommentaren kommt. Man hatte über 50 Jahre keine Probleme mit den Zuständen in China gehabt, Tibeter zünden sich auf offener Straße als Protest der Unterdrückung, selbst an. Arbeiter springen wegen den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn von den Werksdächern, die für nen Hungerlohn teure Apple Produkte im Akkord herstellen müssen. Der Westen fährt aufgrund des Lohndumpings dort und im Rest der Welt dicke Gewinne ein und auf einmal böses China ? Habt ihr noch alle .... ?



Ich finde solche Aussagen immer eher arrogant.
Wer sagt, dass hier niemand davon vorher schon Kritiker von China war? Oder den Firmen, die an der Ausbeutung teilnahmen/teilnehmen?
Du hast übrigens den größten chinesischen Schandfleck des Jahrzehnts, die Uighuren Konzentrationslager, vergessen.

So sehr mich China als Land auch reizen würde, aber ich geh auf Grund der Regierung dort sicher keinen Urlaub machen. So handhabe ich es mit allen Ländern, wo ich die Regierung zu beschissen finde. Auch Russland und die USA.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Aber habt ihr wie eure Groß und Urgroßeltern vor 100 Jahren alle nix mit zu tun, richtig ? Der Tag der Abrechnung wird bald wieder einmal für uns kommen und wir werden wieder nichts aus unseren Fehlern lernen, weil Ego größer Vernunft.



Zumindest ungefähr stimme ich dir da zu, auch weil es nicht so hätte sein müssen. Aber die meißten Menschen sind nunmal gierig und egoistisch.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und bei einer Invasion Taiwans, ist es m.A. nach eine Frage von Stunden oder Tagen, ob die USA beitreten oder nicht, entweder sind sie gleich dabei, oder eher so wie bei der Ukraine gar nicht mit eigenen Truppen oder Militär, aber da kann ich mich auch irren.



Wenn China Taiwan angreift, dann kannst du Taiwan nicht mehr mit irgendwas beliefern.
Taiwan ist dann schlagartig in alle Richtungen mehrere 100 km eingekesselt.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Klar sind wirtschaftliche Interessen dem Westen wichtiger gewesen als Chinas "interne Angelegenheiten".
Nur bei Taiwan ist es aus meiner Sicht keine interne Angelegenheit. Und aus Sicht der USA auch nicht.


----------



## IguanaGaming (5. August 2022)

Ich finde die Kritik an China, nach 50 Jahren Ausbeutung der Menschen dort, wo man dicke Gewinne eingefahren und unseren Wohlstand drauf aufgebaut haben, einfach nur lächerlich. Auch bezüglich das Thema Uiguren, wie gesagt wir wussten seit Jahrzehnten was dort Sache war und jetzt wo China militärisch und wirtschaftlich immer stärker wurde, dank auch uns Verbrauchern, zeigen wir nun mit dem Finger auf China.

Kann da weder euch noch irgendeine Regierung zuletzt für voll nehmen und ist im Grunde auch nur alles Kausalität. Wenn China mit seinen fast 1.4 Milliarden Konsumsklaven nun meinen uns die Butter vom Brot zu schmieren. Genauso wie schon zuletzt Hitler und Kaiser Wilhelm versucht hatten dies bei den Alliierten zu machen. Von den ganzen Kolonialkriege bis zurück zu Kolumbus mal ganz abgesehen. Lernen nicht wirklich aus unserer Geschichte.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Wenn China Taiwan angreift, dann kannst du Taiwan nicht mehr mit irgendwas beliefern.
> Taiwan ist dann schlagartig in alle Richtungen mehrere 100 km eingekesselt.


Jein, deshalb meine Ausführung, das ist nur der Fall, wenn sich die US Marine heraushällt, sonst eher weniger.


----------



## ZeXes (5. August 2022)

Spätestens 2027 wird der Angriff erfolgen. Dann ist das 100 Jährige Jubiläum der Volksarmee.

Das Militärbudget spricht eine entsprechende Sprache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt nicht wenige US Militärs, die wg. den relativ geringen Lohnkosten der chinesischen Armee, eben diese in Sachen Ausgaben für Militärtechnik auf Augenhöhe mit den USA sehen.

Dagegen kann Taiwan nicht ankommen.
Wenn die Ausgaben bis 2027 so anhalten oder gar weitersteigen, dann wäre es für Taiwan das beste ohne Kampf sich China anzuschließen, da ein Kampf nur sinnlos Menschenleben  kosten würde, ohne Mehrnutzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wenn die Ausgaben bis 2027 so anhalten oder gar weitersteigen, dann wäre es für Taiwan das beste ohne Kampf sich China anzuschließen


Das wäre wenn die Alternative ein Krieg ist zumindest aus humanitärer Sicht sowieso die beste Vorgehensweise.

Xi hat ja iirc gesagt dieses Jahrzehnt noch ist Taiwan in China. Also bis 2029.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Spätestens 2027 wird der Angriff erfolgen. Dann ist das 100 Jährige Jubiläum der Volksarmee.
> 
> Das Militärbudget spricht eine entsprechende Sprache:
> 
> ...


Klar um dann wie die Uiguren umerzogen zu werden, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Menschen dann lieber kämpfen und dafür sterben.


> Im französischen TV-Nachrichtensender BFM sagte der chinesische Botschafter in Frankreich, Lu Shaye, am Mittwoch, man müsse die Taiwaner umerziehen nach einer "Wiedervereinigung".











						Nach Pelosi-Besuch: China startet Manöver nahe Taiwan
					

China hat mit groß angelegten Manövern in sechs Taiwan umgebenden Zonen begonnen. Peking reagiert damit auf den Besuch der US-Politikerin Pelosi auf der Insel. Taiwan versetzte sein Militär in Alarmbereitschaft. Von Benjamin Eyssel.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre wenn die Alternative ein Krieg ist zumindest aus humanitärer Sicht sowieso die beste Vorgehensweise.
> 
> Xi hat ja iirc gesagt dieses Jahrzehnt noch ist Taiwan in China. Also bis 2029.


Da bis du dir sicher?
Ich würde das bestreiten, jedenfalls aus Sicht eines Taiwanesen oder Taiwanesin, nach allem was wir über die Uiguren wissen und was wir in Hong Kong sehen.
Und komischerweise sehen das die Ukrainer auch so ganz anders in ihrer momentanen Situation, und eine amphibische Landung ist militärisch wesentlich komplzierter und man hat als Taiwan noch die USA im Rücken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bis du dir sicher?
> Ich würde das bestreiten, jedenfalls aus Sicht eines Taiwanesen oder Taiwanesin, nach allem was wir über die Uiguren wissen und was wir in Hong Kong sehen.


Ich glaube/weiß nicht, dass China die Taiwanesen ähnlich unterdrücken/verfolgen möchte wie Uiguren, bin da aber auch nicht wirklich im Thema. Klar, wenn sowas anstünde wärs ebenso ne Katastrophe. Wenn China aber nur seine Chinesen wieder einbürgern will die nach ihrer Einstellung schon immer Chinesen waren ist das ja "harmloser" - zumindest für die Taiwaner die sich fügen. Klar, wer aufmuckt wird kassiert - das haben autoritäre Staaten so an sich.


----------



## Lamaan (5. August 2022)

@IguanaGaming

Was soll Deine Kritk, dass wir uns an China bereichert hätten?
Vlt. richtest Du diese Kritik an die Hersteller?
Z.B. Jeans für 3 Euro in China und 100 hier, wer hat etwas davon? Sicher nicht die Leute hier im Forum!
Und China ist ganz sicher nicht ausgenutzt worden, China hat sich alles an geistigem Eigentum zusammengestohlen was ging.
In jedem neuen Unternehmen sitzen Chinesen mit an der Spitze und ein Jahr später gibt es Konkurrenz mit dem selben geschützen Produkt.

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe nur Nachteile für Firmen die sich mit China einlassen, auf mittlere Sicht.
Die kurzfristigen Gewinne gehen an die Chefs, die Kunden zahlen die selben Preise für schlechtere und schlechte Qualität und auf Grund der weiten Wege gibt es noch ordentlich Umweltbelastung dazu.

China sieht sich als "Nabel der Welt" nicht "Reich der Mitte".
Die letzten Jahre waren kalkuliert, mit dem einzigen Zweck dem "Westen" zu stehlen was geht, natürlich als Kompliment gemeint.
....

Jetzt noch China verteidigen und die Leute, die nur Nachteile davon haben, als Heuchler beschimpfen wow, echt.
Bist Du zufällig aus dem Südosten ?

Ps, ich bin froh das China weite Küstengebiete hat und selbst eine Menge von dem, durch deren BRAUN-Kohle extrem beschleunigten, Klimawandel mitkriegt, sonst sähe es für uns alle sehr bitter aus.


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2022)

Mal an Alle:

Es heißt "*Taiwaner*" nicht "Taiwanesen"

Ist ja furchtbar mit an zu sehen/lesen hier


----------



## ZeXes (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar um dann wie die Uiguren umerzogen zu werden, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Menschen dann lieber kämpfen und dafür sterben.


Wo sind diese Konzentrationslager für HongKonger?

Nirgendswo. Der Vergleich zu den Uiguren ist komplett abwegig. Die werden wg. dem Islam der im Kontrast zur kommunistischen Systems steht und vermeintlichen Terrorismus eingesperrt und "umerzogen".

Taiwan wird hingegen wie HongKong enden. Die Insel wird von einem Getreuen der KPC zwangsverwaltet und alle die mit einer mögl. Demokratiebewegung in Verbindung stehen eingesperrt.

Für die Zivilbevölkerung wird das leben mit einem geringen Verlust von Freiheit weitergehen, wie vorher.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Ich frage mich ob diejenigen, welche immer schreien, dass die Ukraine oder jetzt auch Taiwan sich einfach ergeben sollen, genauso handeln würden, wenn hier eine feindliche Übermacht einfallen würde?
Wenn von heute auf Morgen die persönliche Freiheit vorbei ist man nur noch für den Staat lebt?
Wenn man nur noch eine Partei wählen kann?
Wenn man ständig beobachtet wird und wegen jeden Furz weggesperrt (oder umgebracht) werden kann?
Würdet ihr euch dann auch einfach ergeben?


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube/weiß nicht, dass China die Taiwanesen ähnlich unterdrücken/verfolgen möchte wie Uiguren, bin da aber auch nicht wirklich im Thema. Klar, wenn sowas anstünde wärs ebenso ne Katastrophe. Wenn China aber nur seine Chinesen wieder einbürgern will die nach ihrer Einstellung schon immer Chinesen waren ist das ja "harmloser" - zumindest für die Taiwaner die sich fügen. Klar, wer aufmuckt wird kassiert - das haben autoritäre Staaten so an sich.


Bitte meinen Post lesen, was der Chinesische Botschafter in Frankreich öffentlich im TV gesagt hat, worin unterscheidet sich das, über die Ukrainische Umerziehung, die staatlichen Russischen Medien angekündigt wurde und die die Uiguren seit Jahren am eigenen Leib erfahren.
Ich halte es für völlig naiv zu glauben, das eine gewaltsamme Wiedervereinigung, in die sich die Taiwaner freiwillig fügen, nicht zu unendlichem Leid führen werden, von Lagern, Massentötungen, Kastrationen und Sterilisationen wird alles dabei sein, die Chinesen sind da kein Deut besser als die Russen und sie machen es an den Uiguren vor.


ZeXes schrieb:


> Wo sind diese Konzentrationslager für HongKonger?


Du weisst also bestimmt das es keine gibt? Ich halte dich für völlig naiv!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar um dann wie die Uiguren umerzogen zu werden, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Menschen dann lieber kämpfen und dafür sterben.


Das ist deine Fantasievorstellung, weil du dich eben für alles hergibst, was deine Partei tollfindet. Alleine der Umstand, dass die meisten Staaten ihre Leute aber per Gesetz dazu zwingt und das teilweise unter Androhung der Todesstrafe durchsetzt, zeigt, dass das nicht auf alle Personen zutrifft.
Produktionsstätten zu zerstören ist das eine, selbst für Staatsinteressen zu verrecken aber das andere. Lasst den Leute die freie Wahl und man wird sehen, wie viele da mitmachen.


----------



## ZeXes (5. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob diejenigen, welche immer schreien, dass die Ukraine oder jetzt auch Taiwan sich einfach ergeben sollen, genauso handeln würden, wenn hier eine feindliche Übermacht einfallen würde?
> Wenn von heute auf Morgen die persönliche Freiheit vorbei ist man nur noch für den Staat lebt?
> Wenn man nur noch eine Partei wählen kann?
> Wenn man ständig beobachtet wird und wegen jeden Furz weggesperrt (oder umgebracht) werden kann?
> Würdet ihr euch dann auch einfach ergeben?


Wo wird jmd. in China wg. einem 'Furz' weggesperrt oder umgebracht? Es gibt das Social Credit System, welches aber sehr transparent ist, weil man jederzeit einsehen kann, wie gut man steht.

Die Chinesen sind mit dem aktuellen System durchaus zufrieden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGhOssPumUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zumal Deutschland mit der SCHUFA sein eigenen social credit system schon längst am Start hat. Also nicht von Oben nach unten schauen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wo wird jmd. in China wg. einem 'Furz' weggesperrt oder umgebracht? Es gibt das Social Credit System, welches aber sehr transparent ist, weil man jederzeit einsehen kann, wie gut man steht.
> 
> Die Chinesen sind mit dem aktuellen System durchaus zufrieden:


Keine weiteren Fragen.
Das ist absolut sinnlos darüber überhaupt zu diskutieren, würdest du versuchen ein solches System in irgendwo in Europa einzuführen, kannst du ja mal schauen, wie lange du noch deines Lebens sicher wärst!
Unglaublich so etwas überhaupt das Wort zu reden!


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wo wird jmd. in China wg. einem 'Furz' weggesperrt oder umgebracht? Es gibt das Social Credit System, welches aber sehr transparent ist, weil man jederzeit einsehen kann, wie gut man steht.
> 
> Die Chinesen sind mit dem aktuellen System durchaus zufrieden:
> 
> ...


Zufrieden? Die trauen sich gar nicht die Wahrheit darüber zu sagen.

Und hier noch was: Länder mit den meisten Hinrichtungen

Da ist China mit großen Abstand ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## ZeXes (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen.
> Das ist absolut sinnlos darüber überhaupt zu diskutieren, würdest du versuchen ein solches System in irgendwo in Europa einzuführen, kannst du ja mal schauen, wie lange du noch deines Lebens sicher werst!
> Unglaublich so etwas das Wort zu reden!



Wie gesagt. SCHUFA ist das Social Credit System. Also auf die Straße mit dir, wenns dich so sehr stört, kämpf dagegen an !


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. SCHUFA ist das Social Credit System. Also auf die Straße mit dir, wenns dich so sehr stört, kämpf dagegen an !


Man kann über dich nur absolut lachen, die Chinesen haben ein ganz anderes System, das Punkte verteilt, für jede Lebenslage, dein ganzes Leben wird "bepunktet", vom Müll rausbringen, Freizeitaktivitäten bis unendlich, die Kreditwürdigkeit, spielt da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.
Überigens kannst du bei der Schufa auch jederzeit eine Selbstauskunft einholen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2022)

Bitte ab sofort hier weitermachen, mit der politischen Diskussion:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-taiwan-konflikt-nur-saebel-rasseln-oder-spitzt-sich-die-lage-zu.610975/


----------



## xxxxx1 (5. August 2022)

Krieg ist Gewalt und Gewalt ist *********************. ********************* ist als Mittel der Politik  verachtenswert. Wenn den Kommunisten nix anderes einfällt als eine solche Politik müssen sie einpacken. So was kann keiner in einer modernen Welt gebrauchen.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber es wird Jahre dauern, solche Fabriken in anderen Ländern aufzubauen und das wird den Chipmarkt massiv beeinträchtigen



 Nur wenn du das mit zentraleuropäischer Denke machst.. Guck nur mal nach Grünheide. Ein Autowerk vom Wald bis zu laufend Produktion in welcher Zeit? Und dann guck dir an wie viele Jahre selbst kleinste Erweiterungsbauten bei anderen Werken brauchen.... weniger denken, jammern und primär mal dagegen sein und dafür mehr machen, dann geht vieles auf einmal sehr schnell


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nur wenn du das mit zentraleuropäischer Denke machst..


Da bekommen wir sicher haufenweise Bürokratie seitens der EU oben drauf, die das noch verlangsamt. Selbst bei erneuerbaren Energien hat sich da kaum was geändert in den letzten Monaten, obwohl da ein akutes Problem besteht.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Guck nur mal nach Grünheide. Ein Autowerk vom Wald bis zu laufend Produktion in welcher Zeit? Und dann guck dir an wie viele Jahre selbst kleinste Erweiterungsbauten bei anderen Werken brauchen.... weniger denken, jammern und primär mal dagegen sein und dafür mehr machen, dann geht vieles auf einmal sehr schnell


Das ist was anderes als eine Chipfabrik, die 1/3 des jährlichen Bedarfs decken muss, die in Taiwan wegfallen. Wie groß ist der Marktanteil von Tesla hier? Wie viele brauchbare Alternativen gibt es?
Und jetzt vergleiche das mit TSMC in Taiwan.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2022)

Früher oder später,
wird der Chinese schon in Taiwan eingreifen.
Es wird höchste Zeit also,
mal darüber nachzudenken,
wie wir eine existenzielle Grundversorgung unseres Landes 
mit den benötigten Rohstoffen sichern.

Die Globalisierung unseres Konsums,
führt uns schon jetzt in eine Sackgasse,
immer mehr Wachstum ...
... das wird nicht funktionieren ...


----------



## 4thVariety (6. August 2022)

Der Teufel ist in den Details:

(1) Die Bundeswehr ist ein Organ des dt. Staates, sie wird zentral vom Staat befehligt und der einzige Zweck der Bundeswehr ist militärisch. Der Staat bezahlt das Militär zu 100%. Logisch? Ja? Nicht in China.

In China gehören die einzelnen Verbände der Ortsgruppen der kommunistischen Partei. Der Staat bezahlt die nur zu 30%. Deng Xiaoping konnte seiner Zeit nicht mehr und um sich die Loyalität zu sichern kam es damals zu Wirtschaftsreformen. Den Rest des Budgets sollen die Ortsgruppen der Partei und deren Militär einfach erwirtschaften. Was bei uns ein mittelständischer Betrieb mit 100 Millionen Euro Umsatz im Jahr im Familienbesitz ist, gehört in China meist einer Ortsgruppe und deren Militär. Egal wie groß die Chinesische Armee also ist, Krieg ist nicht deren oberstes Interesse, das unterscheidet sie von anderen Armeen.

(2) Die kommunistische Partei hat unterschiedliche Machtgruppierungen und Interessen. Wie man sich nach außen gibt, ist nicht repräsentativ wie es nach innen aussieht. Wenn ein Teil der Partei dann Taiwan einnehmen will, ein anderer Teil aber Firmen kontrolliert die Chips aus Taiwan weiterverarbeiten, dann sorgt das für Spannungen. Milliardäre verschwinden, Leute werden wegen Korruption angeklagt, so sehen dort interne Machtkämpfe aus.

(3) Taiwan hat keine Landverbindung und China hat sehr wenig Kapazitäten für eine amphibische Landung. Eine solche Landung erfordert dass der Gegner die Schiffe nicht unter Beschuss nehmen kann und dass man Lufthoheit besitzt und nicht sofort aus der Luft bombardiert wird. Die Alliierten hatten das im Weltkrieg 2, dafür mussten sie aber Deutschland Jahre vorher auf See und in der Luft aufreiben. Taiwans Größe ist 6% der Ukraine, Taiwans Armee hat aber fast doppelt so viele Mitglieder (165k), doppelt so viele Reservisten und ist bis an die Zähne mit westlichen Technologien bewaffnet.

(4) China benötigt den Import von Energie (Öl) und Nahrung. Das nicht einfach irgendwie, sondern spezifisch über den Seeweg. Ja es gibt eine Pipeline nach Russland, die ist bei 100%, letzten Winter hatte man trotzdem Probleme mit der Energie, Stomausfälle und Bauern haben ihre Ernte zum Heizen benutzt weil Kohle in Relation teurer war. Chiana erklärt also Taiwan den Krieg, als nächstes stoppen Australien und Indonesien ihre Kohleexporte. Gut für das Klima, schlecht für China. Dann werden die Öl-Transporte blockiert, Game Over. Klar aht China eine Marina, aber China hat eben keine Marine um Öltransporte auf einer 10.000km langen Strecke aus dem persischen Golf zu schützen. Die chinesische Marine operiert nicht global und kann ihre Seerouten schützen. Das machen die USA.

Sorry, aber die Rebellion gegen die amerikanische Weltordnung muss wohl ausfallen. Russland kann seinen Nachbarn terrorisieren indem es unter Androhung von Nuklearwaffen den Westen davon abhält einzugreifen und diese Invasion in drei Tagen niederschlägt. China kann so tun als ob, aber wenn es so weit kommt wäre es für sie der totale Kollaps. Egal wie sehr wir in Europa "leiden" würden, im Vergleich zu den Weltkriegen vorher wäre das ein Witz.

Kurzgesagt: das TSMC Spice wird fließen


----------



## pietcux (6. August 2022)

@4thVariety  sehr  gute Analyse, das deckt sich mit meinen Quellen. Ich hoffe du hast recht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar um dann wie die Uiguren umerzogen zu werden, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Menschen dann lieber kämpfen und dafür sterben.


Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Nur, wie man es aus vergangenen Kriegen kennt, wird solange gekämpft bis eine Seite so starke Verluste hat, daß sie entweder nicht mehr handlungsfähig ist oder die Bevölkerung so stark zermürbt und kriegsmüde ist, daß sie anfangen mit dem Sieger zu kooperieren.
Taiwans Bevölkerung hat keine 25 Millionen gegnüber Chinas Bevölkerung mit 1400 Millionen.
Entsprechend ist jeder Verlust für Taiwan weitaus schwerwiegender, wenn man es aus der eiskalten Sicht des Politbüros sieht...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube/weiß nicht, dass China die Taiwanesen ähnlich unterdrücken/verfolgen möchte wie Uiguren, bin da aber auch nicht wirklich im Thema. Klar, wenn sowas anstünde wärs ebenso ne Katastrophe. Wenn China aber nur seine Chinesen wieder einbürgern will die nach ihrer Einstellung schon immer Chinesen waren ist das ja "harmloser" - zumindest für die Taiwaner die sich fügen. Klar, wer aufmuckt wird kassiert - das haben autoritäre Staaten so an sich.


Es würde zu keinem kulturellen/religiösen Konflikt kommen, allenfalls einem ideologischen, denn die Bevölkerung Taiwans sind Han-Chinesen.
Hong-Kong ist dafür die Schablone, wie es generell ablaufen würde, alles natürlich beschleunigt, kompressiert und gewalttätiger - Oppositionelle und die politische Führung Taiwans würden wohl recht schnell abgeurteilt oder/und hingerichtet.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und hier noch was: Länder mit den meisten Hinrichtungen
> 
> Da ist China mit großen Abstand ganz vorne dabei.


Was für ein Wunder bei 1,4 Milliarden Menschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (6. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn von heute auf Morgen die persönliche Freiheit vorbei ist man nur noch für den Staat lebt?
> Wenn man nur noch eine Partei wählen kann?
> Wenn man ständig beobachtet wird und wegen jeden Furz weggesperrt (oder umgebracht) werden kann?
> Würdet ihr euch dann auch einfach ergeben?


Erinnert mich irgendwie an die DDR. Und die will wirklich keiner zurück, außer gewisse verblendete Individuen, die damals privilegiert waren... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Was für ein Wunder bei 1,4 Milliarden Menschen.


Sind trotzdem 100 mal mehr als in den USA. Obwohl die USA etwa 1/4 der Einwohner von China hat.


----------



## Benz0r (12. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So so!
> Also die westliche Wirtschaft existierte komischerweise wunderbar in 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahren und da war China gar nichts global wirtschaftlich gesehen.
> Das was du meinst ist globale Vernetzung aber die kann man auch rückabwickeln, das würde teuer werden und tiefe Einschnitte bedeuten, nur zu sagen die westliche Wirtschaft würde nicht mehr existieren, ist grober Unsinn.
> Man sollte sich mal mit der Realität und der Entwicklung dahin beschäftigen, alles was die VR China produziert, kann auch im Westen produziert werden, denn es sind westliche Maschinen die das den Chinesen überhaupt ermöglichen!
> ...


Ich sage nicht, das diese Sachen nicht auch woanders hergestellt werden können, Ihre ach so tolle Meinung über eine Rückabwicklung ist ja auch in nullkommanix realisierbar, richtig!

Auch Ihnen sollte klar sein, diese Herstellungskapazitäten werden nicht einfach im Handumdrehen woanders neu entstehen, zwei Jahrzehnte Auslagerung nach China genau....bis dahin wird die Wirtschaft einfach sehr stark einbrechen, ist einfach so.
Und was braucht man dafür noch? Rohstoffe!! Deutschland hat davon ja auch reichlich viel, stimmt ja...


----------



## Tschetan (12. August 2022)

Benz0r schrieb:


> Auch Ihnen sollte klar sein, diese Herstellungskapazitäten werden nicht einfach im Handumdrehen woanders neu entstehen, zwei Jahrzehnte Auslagerung nach China genau....bis dahin wird die Wirtschaft einfach sehr stark einbrechen, ist einfach so.
> Und was braucht man dafür noch? Rohstoffe!! Deutschland hat davon ja auch reichlich viel, stimmt ja...



Die nächste Frage ist wer die teuren Produkte danach kauft? 
Ich denke das teure Energie und Rohstoffe, die Heimkehr für  Unternehmen unattraktiv macht und eher eine Abwanderung beschleunigt. 
Der Eurasische Narkt mit BRICS, Afrika und Südamerika, ist wesentlich größer und lukrativer. 









						Wall Street: Chinesische Staatskonzerne verlassen die New Yorker Börse
					

Chinesische Firmen an der US-Börse verwehren den umfassenden Einblick in ihre Bücher. Die USA drohten ihnen unlängst mit dem Ausschluss von der New Yorker Börse. Fünf chinesische Staatskonzerne zeigen sich weiter uneinsichtig - sie haben jetzt das Delisting beantragt.




					www.manager-magazin.de
				




Es werden bestimmt noch weitere folgen und das hat Auswirkungen.


----------



## tribberdibber (14. August 2022)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn …. kooperiert er nicht, wird er exekutiert und eine Marionette der Partei an seine Stelle gesetzt.


Außer er lässt seine Fabriken&Blaupausen die für die Halbleiterproduktion zerstören.
Dann hätte sich China ins eigene Bein geschossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Außer er lässt seine Fabriken&Blaupausen die für die Halbleiterproduktion zerstören.
> Dann hätte sich China ins eigene Bein geschossen.


Und es entsteht weltweit ein langjähriger Mangel.


----------



## JePe (14. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist deine Fantasievorstellung, weil du dich eben für alles hergibst, was deine Partei tollfindet. Alleine der Umstand, dass die meisten Staaten ihre Leute aber per Gesetz dazu zwingt und das teilweise unter Androhung der Todesstrafe durchsetzt, zeigt, dass das nicht auf alle Personen zutrifft.
> Produktionsstätten zu zerstören ist das eine, selbst für Staatsinteressen zu verrecken aber das andere. Lasst den Leute die freie Wahl und man wird sehen, wie viele da mitmachen.



Genialer Plan ... wobei. Falls der Agressor sich nicht an ihn haelt, ist er gar nicht so genial. Aber dass Deine Bereitschaft zur Teilhabe in irgendeiner Form eher ... kompakt ausfaellt, sollte inzwischen verstanden worden sein. Generation Keyboard.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage ist wer die teuren Produkte danach kauft?
> Ich denke das teure Energie und Rohstoffe, die Heimkehr für  Unternehmen unattraktiv macht und eher eine Abwanderung beschleunigt.
> Der Eurasische Narkt mit BRICS, Afrika und Südamerika, ist wesentlich größer und lukrativer.



Wobei da, entgegen den tuechtig gestreuten Legenden, das Geld auch nicht wirklich auf der Strasse liegt. Abgesehen davon - je kleiner der Markt, desto frueher ist er gesaettigt.

Fun Fact - der dieser Tage so beliebte Kampfbegriff "BRICS" geht zurueck auf ... einen Banker von Goldman Sachs (sic!). Aber Der Feind Deines Feindes ist eben Dein Freund.


----------



## tribberdibber (16. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und es entsteht weltweit ein langjähriger Mangel.


Genau das meinte ich mit Schuss ins eigene Bein.
China wäre auch von einem langjähriger weltweiter Mangel betroffen.


----------



## Tschetan (16. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact - der dieser Tage so beliebte Kampfbegriff "BRICS" geht zurueck auf ... einen Banker von Goldman Sachs


Wow, der hat aus dem Verbund der Staaten Brasilien, Russland, Indien, China und Südafrika, diesen knackigen, prägnanten " Kampfbegriff " entwickelt?
Phu, klar das andere nicht darauf kommen konnten.
Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


Da das eh nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat:


JePe schrieb:


> der dieser Tage so beliebte Kampfbegriff "BRICS"


brauchts auch keine Quelle darüber.
(und den direkt integrierten Link zu wikipedia darüber ignorieren wir nebenbei gekonnt...)

*Weiter im Thema bitte*, oder Schluss!


----------

